# Event Planning Committee.



## bmudd14474 (Nov 25, 2009)

I would like to announce that we have a event committee that will work together to plan contest for the site.

The head of the Committee will be Fired Up. Beer-B-Q and The Dude Abides will also help out. 


Im sure they will put together some great events for the site. I am working on getting prizes lined up. If anyone would like to donate anything please feel free to contact me. 

Also I would like to thank PigCicles for suggesting getting a coordinator to do things like they. And would like to thank Fired Up, Beer-B-Q, and Dude for volunteering their time to take on this task. 

More details will come out when we have them.

Thanks.


----------



## fire it up (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks to you three for offering your services to do a monthly event.
Should be a lot of fun and will hopefully be a fun and exciting addition to the site.
Any ideas on when or possibly what the first event will be surrounding?


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 25, 2009)

Congratulations guys, and thank you in advance for your dedication to make it work. 

I think you may have a candidate for event #1 - Miami Rick has issued a turkey throwdown. We might need some judges.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=84438


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 25, 2009)

We could call it the *"How Can I Soar With Eagles When I'm Surrounded By Turkeys"* throwdown.


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 25, 2009)

Congratulations to Fired Up. Beer-B-Q and The Dude Abides. You are taking on some work, but it is very fulfilling. I wish you only the best and am looking forward to seeing how ya'll get things put together.


----------



## alx (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice work folks....


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 25, 2009)

I am gonna be pulling the work plug by March next year and will be happy to assist with some grunt work after that


----------



## fired up (Nov 25, 2009)

I would like to have a throwdown in December, I still need to get with Dude and Beer-B-Q to iron out some details. I will have something up by this weekend hopefully.

If you guys wanna do an Unofficial turkey throwdown then go for it.


----------



## gnubee (Nov 25, 2009)

Or "Turkeys You know who you are".... Throwdown.

Great idea for the Committee and The guys you picked for the job are just stange enough to make it work.


----------



## rivet (Nov 25, 2009)

Excellent initiative folks!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 25, 2009)

Yepper that sound like a great idea. I would like to throw out my hat into the box for helping out if you guys need some extra hands.


----------

